# R16 Redbird NYC subway cars in 1/29



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have had this designed in 3D cad for WWW.Shapeways.com to have these produce by 3D printing. They will be painted for the #7 line of the Redbirds which went by Yankee Stadium all the time. Using the trucks from 2 Aristo PCC units that I got on a great deal. Will have a 4 or six car train. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

forgot attachments


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

the real ones


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jack,
I see that it is NOT for sale, as I was curious as to what it might cost.
N scale is around $60
HO scale is around $125
So, would O scale be around $250, so maybe G scale $400 - $500?
Are you having it made in one piece, or separate sides, ends and roof?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

